# Gescheiterte Ehe oder Beziehung



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
eine Diskussionsbeitrag der sich aus einem Stammtischgespräch ergab, daher im Stammtisch.

Vorab, nein ich bin nicht und war noch nie verheiratet.
Die Frauen waren oder sind zu klug, oder bin ich es?

Ist eine gescheiterte oder belastete Ehe ein Grund im Internet seinen Frust los zu werden?

Die Frage kommt aus gutem Grund, den ich geklärt haben will.

Das Thema soll bitte nicht wieder wie die Frage nach einem OB100 in den Müll abdriften.


Danke


bike


----------



## SPSKILLER (20 Februar 2013)

Why Not?
Muss doch jeder selber wissen wo er seinen Frust rauslässt...
Der eine im Internet, der andere am Hund oder an der Frau. 
Der dritte am Stammtisch. 
Was soll so eine Frage?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Was soll mit so einen Thread Bitteschön sonst passieren....... Es ist halt schön einfach im Internet seinen Frust loszu werden. Egal ob Partnerschaft , Job oder sonstwas. Was hier manchmal abgelassen wird würde in der Kneipe 2-3 Veilchen einbringen.... Mindestens.....

Ich bin ja mal auf den Grund gespannt....... Ob wir den je Erfahren .....


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was soll mit so einen Thread Bitteschön sonst passieren....... Es ist halt schön einfach im Internet seinen Frust loszu werden. Egal ob Partnerschaft , Job oder sonstwas. Was hier manchmal abgelassen wird würde in der Kneipe 2-3 Veilchen einbringen.... Mindestens.....
> 
> Ich bin ja mal auf den Grund gespannt....... Ob wir den je Erfahren .....



Also bei uns gibt es eher selten blaue Vewilchen.
Auch nicht am Stammtisch, denn da geht es eigentlich bei uns immer gemütlich zu.
Und wenn dann schauen die bei anderen gut aus.
Bei mir habe ich das noch nie erlebt.

Schade, dass ich keinen Frust habe.


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (20 Februar 2013)

> Ist eine gescheiterte oder belastete Ehe ein Grund im Internet seinen Frust los zu werden?



Ob das ein Grund ist, liegt im Ermessen desjenigen der den Frust hat und los werden muss.
Dieser Grund mag dann seine persöhnliche Rechtfertigung für sein handeln sein, was nicht heißt das dies der richtige Weg ist.
Es ist der schnellste Weg, ein recht einfacher Weg und dazu auch noch relativ anonym.
Derjenige sollte besser einen guten Freund zu Rate ziehen und mit diesem ein paar ordentliche Bierchen kippen gehen.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ist eine gescheiterte oder belastete Ehe ein Grund im Internet seinen Frust los zu werden?



Sicher nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, dank Internet 
findet man heute viel schneller "Ersatz". 
Die Frustphase ist damit deutlich kürzer.

PS: Habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, dank Internet
> findet man heute viel schneller "Ersatz".
> Die Frustphase ist damit deutlich kürzer.
> 
> PS: Habe ich mir sagen lassen



Danke,muss ich notieren, wenn meine Freundin mal doch irgendwann einmal genug von mir hat 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

ja, mein lieber bike, Frust kann aus einer gescheiterten Beziehung herrühren.

Dazu kann Helmut einiges sagen, wenn er möchte, sogar die betreffenden Threads extra für Dich aus dem Giftschrank holen. Dann können wir gerne zusammen ein virtuelles Bierchen kippen.

Frust kann aber auch durch nicht funktionsfähige Software entstehen, dafür war der Übergang vom funktionierenden Protool V6 auf Flex2004 sehr geeignet.

Geeignet, Frust zu erzeugen, ist auch, jetzt wieder auf eine neue Software umzusteigen, dennoch aber Zeitvorgaben halten zu müssen, die man aus der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit mit der alten Software ableitete.

Dass da jemandem sogar die Farbigkeit (oder Nichtfarbigkeit) der Pixel auf die Nerven gehen kann, kann ich verstehen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit, warum hier jemand im virtuellen Raum ausrasten kann, ist Angst. Es ist zwar nicht schick, Angst zu haben, nach dem Studium von Riemanns "Grundformen der Angst" und Bernes Transaktionsanalyse wurde mir da einiges klarer, wie Menschen (und auch ich!) funktionieren.

Anscheinend machen insbesondere die Verlustangst und die Angst vor Veränderungen den Menschen besonders aggressiv. Und wenn er nur zu lange unter Verlustangst leidet oder die Veränderung nicht annehmen kann, kommt es zu unserer Volkskrankheit des Burnout. In diesem Stadium ist dem Menschen dann alles egal, er schlägt um sich, um alles abzuwehren, das ihn noch mehr belasten könnte. Subtilere Formen sind das Lackieren der Fingernägel, um allzu empfindliche Kreaturen damit zu reizen. Umgekehrt kann jeder, der Streit sucht, einen Grund finden - und wenn es nur die anscheinend nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgedrückte Zahnpastatube ist.

Du outest Dich als Einzelgänger, mich bezeichnete mal ein Ausbilder als Individualist. Ich weiß jedoch von mir, dass ich (funktionierende) Beziehungen sehr nötig habe, aber mir meine Bindungsangst (siehe Berne) einen Riesenstrich durch diese Rechnung macht. Übrigens bescheinigte mir mal ein Arbeitgeber, dass er die Spezies der Individualisten für die besseren Ingenieure halte. Aber damit will ich mich jetzt nicht unbedingt schmücken (kommt ja wieder der Vorwurf: "Selbstdarsteller"). Vielleicht sollte aber der ein oder andere, der meint, in diesem Verhalten einen Selbstdarsteller sehen zu können, mal für sich selbst hinterfragen, welch brüchiges Selbstwertgefühl dahinter steht.

in diesem Sinne erstmal :sm24:

...und Danke für Deine Frage.

OK, ich nehme grad zur Kenntnis, Du bist nicht Einzelgänger. Ich bin schon einige Jährchen verheirtet, Tochter ist 24, Enkel 5, den Schwiegersohn in spe zu adoptieren vor hat. Meine Beziehung zu meinem Ex-Chef ist vor ca. 5 Monaten zerbrochen, in der Ehe ist auch Beziehungsstress vorhanden, Beziehungen meiner Frau sind auch unter Druck, und ich hab zwischenzeitlich in den letzten drei Jahren auch drei Beziehungen zu Freundinnen zerschlissen (oder zerschleißen lassen - so manches Mädel braucht auch einfach nur einen zum Frustabbau, wer da Täter und wer da Opfer ist, wo ist Henne, wo ist Ei - wir zwei lieben uns ja auch innig).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Frust kann aus einer gescheiterten Beziehung herrühren....
> Dazu kann Helmut einiges sagen.....



Kann ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, wie kommst du darauf?


ooops, tschuldigung, war natürlich Ralle, der das in Verschluss verschoben hat. Kann mich noch an Deine PN "Mach mir Sorgen um Dich" erinnern...

hab das aber jetzt entsprechend durcheinander gebracht.

PS: oder war auch das Ralle? Jedenfalls glaube ich in Erinnerung zu haben, von Dir mal eine "Ist alles in Ordnung"-PN erhalten zu haben.

tschuldigung, dass ich hier schon wieder Sachen veröffentliche, die der ein oder andere als Intimität anzusehen verstehen könnte


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

```
...Frust kann aus einer gescheiterten Beziehung herrühren....
Dazu kann Helmut einiges sagen.....
```
k.A., wars vor drei oder vier Jahren?

damals hatte ich hier mein Herz ausgebreitet, dass mein nunmehr jetziger Ex-Chef nicht mehr weiterbeschäftigen wollte, bestenfalls als freier Mitarbeiter. Tja, da waren sie, meine Ängste vor Verlust und Veränderung...

Vielleicht kann ja Ralle sich deutlicher an die im etwa Jahresabstand weggeschlossenen Threads erinnern - ich glaube, Du, Helmut, hast sie mitfühlend mit mir, verfolgt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ooops, tschuldigung, war natürlich Ralle, der das in Verschluss verschoben hat. Kann mich noch an Deine PN "Mach mir Sorgen um Dich" erinnern...



Ach so und ich dachte schon du willst mir ein Beziehungsproblem unterschieben.

Ja verschieben könnte zu der zeit nur Ralle, aber der hat sich auch Gedanken über dich
gemacht. Er ist halt ein sehr Sozialer Mensch.


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

So einen Zwischeneinwurf:
Bei uns heißt es:

Betroffene Hund bellen.

Hat nichts mit Ehe bzw Beziehung zu tun, doch es ist interessant dies hier so zu lesen .


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Betroffene Hund bellen.


und? hab ich jetzt dafür gesorgt, dass Du Dich wieder groß fühlen darfst?


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

PS: darf ich mich darüber äußern, was ich von Deiner so unverbindlich gelebten Beziehung halte? (Wobei diese Fragestellung eigentlich bereits die Wertung enthält)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> So einen Zwischeneinwurf:
> Bei uns heißt es:
> 
> Betroffene Hund bellen.
> ...




Kann es eigentlich sein das dieser ganze Thread und 100 andere Beiträge von Dir nur das Ziel haben den Perfekten zu reizen ?


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2013)

@Perfektionist
Ich erinnere mich durchaus, aber ich lasse dazu hier keine Stellungnahme ab, das gehört nämlich nicht hierher!
Helmut hat ja Zugang zum Giftschrank.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2013)

Neh das Ding Pack ich nicht an, das ist mir zu heiß...


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2013)

Mir ist es lieber wenn Frust virtuell im Internet abgebaut wird, als am Straßenverkehr, an der Partnerin oder in irgendeiner ander Form von realer Gewalt im echten Leben.
Deshalb wird dieses Forum hier im Vergleich zu vielen anderen auch mit sehr lockerer Hand geführt.
Natürlich kommt es vor dass neue Moderatoren da hin und wieder nicht so locker sind weil ihnen etwas die Routine fehlt.
Aber daran sind auch oft User schuld die diese lockere Art ausnutzen bzw. überstatrapazieren.
Dadurch entehen dann Situationen die keiner will bzw. zusätzlicher Frust den erst recht keiner will.
Wenn es soweit gekommen ist haben wir hier im SPS-Forum einen entscheidenden Vorteil, hier sind quasi nur reife und erwachsene Menschen.
Alle kapieren dass es in die falsche Richtung läuft, weil ja plötzlich Frust generiert wird, und werden wieder ruhiger.

In Foren mit weniger reifem und einsichtigen Publikum eskalieren solche Situationen dann irgendwann soweit bis sich alle unheilbar verkracht haben und der böse Admin 10 Leute sperrt.
5 von diesen 10 Leuten sind unberechtigter Weise gesperrt worden weil der böse Admin schlicht den Überblick über den ganzen Kindergarten verloren hat, 2 davon melden sich in einer anderen Forum an und die restlichen 3 spammen das forum gemeinsam mit den ersten 5 jahrelang zu indem sie sich ständig neue Fakeacounts einrichten.
10 Jahre später - wenn alle erwachsen sind - finden sie beim stöbern in ihrer Vergangenheit (die das internet NIE vergisst) ihre alten Beiträge wieder. Teilweise lesen sie das erste mal bewusst was sie damlals in ihrer Rage für Sprüche veröffentlicht haben. Bei eingen Pasagen müssen sich sich so schämen, wenn sie sie wieder erinnern, dass sie sich nicht trauen weiterzulesen und sie ungelesen überspringen. Über mache lachen sie aber auch.
Einer von diesen 10 wird SPS-Programmierer, meldet sich hier im SPS-Forum an und wird ein vorbildlicher reifer User der sich bei drohenden Konflikten wieder an seine Jugensünden erinnert und doch nicht auf "Antworten" drückt. Er hatte den bösen Beitrag zwar schon geschrieben - und es tat ihm auch gut das rauszulassen, wenn er jetzt auf "Antworten" drücken würde, dann würde sich das noch VIEL besser anfühlen als nur das schreiben. Aber die Erfahrung hat ihn geleert dass dieses Gefühl wie bei einem Kokainrausch nur ein sehr hoher Selbstbewustseinskredit ist der mit 300% verzinst wird. Die Zinsen werden fällig soblald der nächste in diesem Tread auf "Antworten" anstatt auf "Abbrechen" gedrückt hat...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PS: darf ich mich darüber äußern, was ich von Deiner so unverbindlich gelebten Beziehung halte? (Wobei diese Fragestellung eigentlich bereits die Wertung enthält)



 Das ist aber sehr intolerant von Dir mein Lieber. Da bewegst Du dich auf ganz dünnem Eis ..... und kennst Du den Hauptgrund für Scheidungen ?  Kennst Du ihn ? Die Hochzeit und nix anderes.....


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein das dieser ganze Thread und 100 andere Beiträge von Dir nur das Ziel haben den Perfekten zu reizen ?



Wie neutral kann ich denn noch schreiben, damit mir nichts unterstellt wird?
Langsam habe ich den Verdacht, wenn ich schreibe bei uns ist der Schnee weiß und der Torf schwarz, sofort etwas hinnein interpretiert wird.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wie neutral kann ich denn noch schreiben, damit mir nichts unterstellt wird?
> Langsam habe ich den Verdacht, wenn ich schreibe bei uns ist der Schnee weiß und der Torf schwarz, sofort etwas hinnein interpretiert wird.
> 
> 
> bike




War ja mal nur so eine Frage ..... wie war das mit den Hunden ?????  *überleg ......


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

....................................


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> War ja mal nur so eine Frage ..... wie war das mit den Hunden ?????  *überleg ......



Habe ich gebellt?
Eine Frage sollte Sinn machen.
Das Thema Stern und was danach kommt hatten wir schon, wenn ich mich erinnere 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

> Die Frage kommt aus gutem Grund, den ich geklärt haben will.



Mich würde immer noch der Grund interessieren warum es diesen Thread gibt.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..... und kennst Du den Hauptgrund für Scheidungen ?  Kennst Du ihn ?.....


dann erzähl mal, Du anscheinend gebrandmarktes Kind. Soweit ich bislang feststellen konnte, gibt es bei einer Scheidung immer einen Teil, der sich befreit hatte und einen Teil, der sich verlassen fühlte. Einer klammert (der verlassene Teil, der an der Beziehung festhalten wollte und versucht hatte, den anderen einzusperren), der andere konnte mit dieser Umklammerung nicht umgehen (Bindungsangst, Freiheitsdrang).

so, bitteschön, was ist Deine Lebenserfahrung?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2013)

Ich habe dann grade mal in meinem Thread die Rechtschreibung verbessert...... hätte ich noch eine  setzen sollen oder wird der gespielte Witz deutlich ?

Lebenserfahrung in dem Bereich hab ich wenig. Ich habe weder Bindungsangst noch einen übermässigen Freiheitsdrang. Ich lebe seit Jahren mit meiner Freundin in einer "wilden Ehe" zusammen und alles ist gut so wie es ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Hochzeit und nix anderes.....


das ist allerdings wahr, dass die Institution der Ehe die Grundlage von Scheidung ist. Ohne Ehe ist es dann eben nur eine Trennung. Bei einem Arbeitsvertrag kann es sich um Kündigung oder Entlassung handeln.

Letztlich gibt es die menschliche Verbundenheit und die Erwartungen, die jeder an den/die Anderen hat. Jeder ist bemüht, tatsächliche und vermeintliche Erwartungen zu erfüllen und aber auch durchzusetzen, dass der/die Anderen eigene Erwartungen an die anderen erfüllt/erfüllen.

Danke für Deine Ergänzung.


----------



## Solaris (21 Februar 2013)

Markus;429413...
Wenn es soweit gekommen ist haben wir hier im SPS-Forum einen entscheidenden Vorteil schrieb:
			
		

> dem kann ich beim lesen so einiger Beiträge nicht ganz beipflichten. Hier gibt es zwar sehr wenige Kiddis, aber ein gewisser Anteil an zwischenmenschlicher Dummheit ist immer nachweisbar. Würden wir sonst einen Giftschrank brauchen? Die Anonymität des Internets macht so manches kleine Würstchen mächtig gross.


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2013)

Solaris schrieb:


> dem kann ich beim lesen so einiger Beiträge nicht ganz beipflichten. Hier gibt es zwar sehr wenige Kiddis, aber ein gewisser Anteil an zwischenmenschlicher Dummheit ist immer nachweisbar. Würden wir sonst einen Giftschrank brauchen? Die Anonymität des Internets macht so manches kleine Würstchen mächtig gross.




man sollte von einem user der nun seid 2007 im forum ist zwei dinge erwarten dürfen:

1. er erkennt eine sanfte ironie auch ohne dass sie als solche gekennzeichnet ist
2. er kann vernünftig zitieren!


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> ....
> Deshalb wird dieses Forum hier im Vergleich zu vielen anderen auch mit sehr lockerer Hand geführt.
> Natürlich kommt es vor dass neue Moderatoren da hin und wieder nicht so locker sind weil ihnen etwas die Routine fehlt.
> Aber daran sind auch oft User schuld die diese lockere Art ausnutzen bzw. überstatrapazieren.
> ...



So richtig schlüssig ist dies aber nicht. Wir (also die bösen unter den Usern) geben doch unser bestes um die Moderatoren zu trainieren.

Ich für meinen Teil brauche hier niemanden der sich als Hilfspolizist aufspielt und Offtopic ahndet als wäre dies ein Verbrechen.
Spam löschen, Stellenanzeigen usw. Schließen um darin keine Diskussionen aufkommen zu lasen, bereit stehen für echte Verstöße.

Das mit den Stellenanzeigen und Co. könnte man aber besser lösen, Du wolltest doch das Forum etwas überarbeiten.


Zurück zum Topic, bevor ich da noch einen auf den Deckel bekomme.

@bicycle: Wenn Du jemandem zum Reden brauchst um mit Deinen Problemen klar zu kommen solltest Du mal ein anderes Umfeld wählen in Deiner stinkigen Stammkneipe hängen anscheinend nur so Typen wie Du ab. Du musst raus aus dem Sumpf.


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil brauche hier niemanden der sich als Hilfspolizist aufspielt und Offtopic ahndet als wäre dies ein Verbrechen.
> Spam löschen, Stellenanzeigen usw. Schließen um darin keine Diskussionen aufkommen zu lasen, bereit stehen für echte Verstöße.



Die Jungs meinen es im Prinzip nur gut!
Sicher ist das nicht immer alles gerechtfertigt und fair - das kommt halt auf die Betrachtungsweise an. (Wer für die einen ein terrorist ist, der ist für die anderen ein Freiheitskämpfer)
Das sind auch nur Menschen und keine Maschinen, es ist deshalb unvermeidlich dass in jedem "Urteil" eines Moderators auch ein Stück seiner Persönlichkeit liegt.
Sicher ist das anders als vor einem klassichen Gericht, da ein Moderator Polizei, Staatsanwalt und Richter zugleich ist - aber das wir hier nicht wegen jedem Scheiss einen Prozess veranstalten können sollte allen einleuchten.

Deshalb sollte sich ein User nicht gleich bei jeder Moderatorenentscheidung angegriffen fühlen und den Jungs auch etwas mehr Verständniss und Einsehen entgegenbringen.
Von den Moderatoren wird diese Toleranz ja auch verlangt.


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Zurück zum Topic, bevor ich da noch einen auf den Deckel bekomme.



Also wen ich Bike "durch die Blume" richtig verstanden habe, dann sind wir garnicht so weit vom Thema entfernt...


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Februar 2013)

> Letztlich gibt es die menschliche Verbundenheit und die Erwartungen, die  jeder an den/die Anderen hat. Jeder ist bemüht, tatsächliche und  vermeintliche Erwartungen zu erfüllen und aber auch durchzusetzen, dass  der/die Anderen eigene Erwartungen an die anderen erfüllt/erfüllen.


*ACK* 
Im privaten sowie im beruflichen. Das Bemühen allerdings ist mal mehr mal weniger ausgeprägt.
Was du beschreibst das wäre wörtlich betrachtet der Idealfall...


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte sich ein User nicht gleich bei jeder Moderatorenentscheidung angegriffen fühlen und den Jungs auch etwas mehr Verständniss und Einsehen entgegenbringen.
> Von den Moderatoren wird diese Toleranz ja auch verlangt.


genau - und da ist mir recht sauer aufgestoßen, wenn da mit dem Totschläger "ich brauch das nicht zu rechtfertigen (Hausrecht)" meine Einwände abgeschmettert wurden.

aber gut, ich gestehe den Mods zu, Menschen zu sein, wie ich einer bin, der ich manchmal oder öfters auch nicht über meinen Schatten kann.

Schade ist, wenn die Moderation voreingenommen erscheint (was natürlich in meinem Auge entsteht), also Diskussionen abgewürgt werden, noch bevor ein Ergebnis da steht, nur weil es ein Tabuthema betrifft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> d...
> Jeder ist bemüht, tatsächliche und vermeintliche Erwartungen zu erfüllen...



Jeder erfüllt die Erwartungen der anderen, das ist ja wie im Paradies. 

Schöne Theorie – die Praxis: Jeder schaut doch nach sich selbst. 
Und wenn ich doch mal die Erwartungen anderer Erfülle, dann habe
doch immer ein eigenes Ziel vor Augen.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2013)

> Frust kann aber auch durch nicht funktionsfähige Software entstehen,



jetzt wird mir einiges klarer, die Software mit 3 Buchstaben


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> genau - und da ist mir recht sauer aufgestoßen, wenn da mit dem Totschläger "ich brauch das nicht zu rechtfertigen (Hausrecht)" meine Einwände abgeschmettert wurden...



Wenn einem immer wieder die selbe unsinnige Diskussion 
aufgetischt wird, dann wird irgenwann der Joker gezogen.
Das ist so klar wie das ohmsche Gesetz.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...Und wenn ich doch mal die Erwartungen anderer Erfülle, dann habe
> doch immer ein eigenes Ziel vor Augen.


Gerhard, ich habs auch lernen müssen: es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen. Leider hab ichs aus meiner Signatur schon wieder rausgenommen, das Ultimatumsspiel. Wer zu eigennützig spielt, wird ausgegrenzt, und tschuldige, wenn ich es so hart sage: wer nicht den Wunsch hat, Erwartungen Anderer erfüllen zu wollen, ist schlicht asozial. Der Mensch ist meiner Überzeugung nach grundsätzlich ein soziales Wesen, das auf Interaktion mit seinen Artgenossen angewiesen ist.

Ich möchte Dich jetzt hier in keiner Weise persönlich angreifen. Ich möchte damit ausdrücken, dass für das Menschsein nicht nur ein gesunder Egoismus, sondern auch ein gesunder Altruismus dazugehört. ...jaja, und ich weiß - sprach hier der Oberlehrer? k.A, sollte ich den Eindruck erweckt haben, tschuldigung...


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Also wen ich Bike "durch die Blume" richtig verstanden habe, dann sind wir garnicht so weit vom Thema entfernt...



Ich ziehe meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor dir.

Du hast es erkannt. Respekt!

Ich wollte provozieren, um einige zum Nachdenken zu bringen.
Mich nervt es, wenn immer wieder versucht wird alles in ein Klischee oder Form zu drängen, obwohl die Vielfalt das ist, was das Leben und auch unseren Beruf so interessant und spannend macht.

Eine simple Frage wegen einer S7 Funktion reizt einige so weit, dass es weit weg abdriftet und dann wird eingegriffen.
Doch nach welchem Schema? Und warum?

Doch an Stelle, dass dies einfach ignoriert wird, wird ein "Fall" daraus gemacht.
Da kann und muss zotos uneingeschränkt zustimmen, ignorieren und gut ist es.

Zu dem Hausrecht fällt mir ein, was bei uns in der Kneipe über dem Tresen hängt:
Der Wirt hat das Hausrecht.
(klein darunter)
Doch das hilft nichts, wenn das Haus leer ist?

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> jetzt wird mir einiges klarer, die Software mit 3 Buchstaben


hast Du Dich nach Protool mal nach einem Fortschritt gesehnt? und Flex2004 in den Fingern gehabt? Da ist TIA dagegen nach SP1 bereits ausgereift gewesen (zumindest im aktuellen Funktionsumfang), Flex erst 2007. Was meine Anforderungen daran betrifft...


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hast Du Dich nach Protool mal nach einem Fortschritt gesehnt? und Flex2004 in den Fingern gehabt? Da ist TIA dagegen nach SP1 bereits ausgereift gewesen (zumindest im aktuellen Funktionsumfang), Flex erst 2007. Was meine Anforderungen daran betrifft...



Mist, das habe ich nicht verstanden.
Und ja, das habe ich und die Probleme damals waren Kinderkacke gegen das was TIA abliefert.
Das war mein Kommentar zu TIA hier. 
Außerdem geht es doch vom Anfang um etwas völlig anderes.



bike


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Februar 2013)

> hast Du Dich nach Protool mal nach einem Fortschritt gesehnt? und Flex2004 in den Fingern gehabt?


ich schätze mich in der glücklichen Lage, kein Siemens HMI einsetzen zu müssen


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Doch nach welchem Schema? Und warum?
> 
> Doch an Stelle, dass dies einfach ignoriert wird, wird ein "Fall" daraus gemacht.
> Da kann und muss zotos uneingeschränkt zustimmen, ignorieren und gut ist es.



das war nicht als freibrief gemeint...


DAS:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> hast Du Dich nach Protool mal nach einem Fortschritt gesehnt? und Flex2004 in den Fingern gehabt? Da ist TIA dagegen nach SP1 bereits ausgereift gewesen (zumindest im aktuellen Funktionsumfang), Flex erst 2007. Was meine Anforderungen daran betrifft...



UND DAS:


bike schrieb:


> Mist, das habe ich nicht verstanden.
> Und ja, das habe ich und die Probleme damals waren Kinderkacke gegen das was TIA abliefert.
> Das war mein Kommentar zu TIA hier.
> Außerdem geht es doch vom Anfang um etwas völlig anderes.
> ...



gehen schon wieder GENAU in die falsche richtung - und irgendwann ist auch meine tolerenzgrenze überschritten.
was dann passiert muss meiner meinung nach dann passieren - wird aber im auge der betroffenen sicher nicht als fair interpretiert.

natürlich ist SOWAS:


Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich schätze mich in der glücklichen Lage, kein Siemens HMI einsetzen zu müssen



auch nicht besonderns föderlich dieses nervige thema für die - schwermpunktmäsig technisch interessierte - leserschaft erträglicher zu machen.


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2013)

Ich brauche und suche keinen Freibrief.

Was war falsch, als ich nicht erkannt habe, was die drei Buchstaben sind und dies zugegeben habe?

Außerdem habe ich nur zusammen gefasst, was geschrieben wurde.

Nix für ungut 


bike


----------



## 190B (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wer zu eigennützig spielt, wird ausgegrenzt, und tschuldige, wenn ich es so hart sage: wer nicht den Wunsch hat, Erwartungen Anderer erfüllen zu wollen, ist schlicht asozial. Der Mensch ist meiner Überzeugung nach grundsätzlich ein soziales Wesen, das auf Interaktion mit seinen Artgenossen angewiesen ist.



Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht in denQuatsch einmischen, ich schreibe auch nur einmal dazu.
Liest Du den Quatsch auch, den Du schreibst?



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...wer nicht den Wunsch hat, Erwartungen Anderer erfüllen zu wollen, ist schlicht asozial....



Der Wunsch der meisten hier ist, daß Du Dich mal zurücklehnst. Diesen Wunsch ignorierst Du... Deine Worte... äußerst asozial....


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...Doch das hilft nichts, wenn das Haus leer ist?


so langsam beginne ich nicht nur, unsere Mods, sonstige (entrüstete!) Forumsteilnehmer, sondern sogar (sogar? nein - auch!) Dich zu verstehen. Der Grundgedanke von Markus, das hier alles an langer Leine laufen zu lassen, finde ich sehr gut. das "Man lasse die Natur machen" hat mich schon seit langem fasziniert und überzeugt, auch wenn es nicht (noch nicht für mich) vollständig widerspruchsfrei ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und ja, das habe ich und die Probleme damals waren Kinderkacke gegen das was TIA abliefert.
> Das war mein Kommentar zu TIA hier.


also nun stell mal Deine Drogen beiseite hier. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass Du immerhin als Betatester die Ehre haben durftest, und damals urteiltest "damit zurecht kommen" zu können.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich schätze mich in der glücklichen Lage, kein Siemens HMI einsetzen zu müssen


schätzt Du Dich in der unglücklichen Lage, es nicht einsetzen zu dürfen/wollen/können?


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Februar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Der Wunsch der meisten hier ist, daß Du Dich mal zurücklehnst. Diesen Wunsch ignorierst Du... Deine Worte... äußerst asozial....


hast/hattest Du irgendwo ein konkretes Problem mit mir? oder ist es der Herdentrieb oder andere Probleme, die mal Dir unterstellt Deine Eigenen sind, die dich hier so einen Scheiß abzulassen veranlassen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...... "Man lasse die Natur machen" .......



Dann will ich nicht sehen wie dein Garten aussieht...... falls du einen hast .... in der Natur gab es auch immer radikale Rückschnitte. Sei es durch Tiere, Feuer, Überschwemmung  oder in neuerer Zeit durch den Menschen.


----------



## Toki0604 (22 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube derzeit sind die Thread Überschriften "Thema" Schall und Rauch geworden...


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann will ich nicht sehen wie dein Garten aussieht......


dann guck halt einfach nicht hin! ja, mein Garten wird auch nicht übermoderiert, äähmmm, was sag ich: er wird an langer Leine wachsen lassen. Da wird eben nicht dafür gesorgt, dass die Blumenbeete 365 Tage im Jahr blühen.


----------



## Paul (22 Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären worum es hier eigentlich geht?

Gescheiterte Beziehungen, dahergebracht von einem der keine gescheiterte Beziehung hat.
Erklärungen wie sich aus 10 pubertierenden Knirpsen ein Programmierer entwickelt der sich dann schämt.
Psychologiestunde zur Angstbewältigung.
Wortklaubereien was vor 4 Jahren mal gesagt oder nicht gesagt wurde, in Threads die im Giftschrank gelandet sind.
Dazwischen immer mal für und wider einer Software mit 3 Buchstaben.
Stammtischweisheiten über das Hausrecht im Wirtshaus.
Rückblick auf die Einfürung der allerersten WinFlex Version.
Theroien zum klammern und loslassen in Beziehungen.
Ab und zu mal ein Scherz, den anscheinend niemand verstehen will, sondern Wort für Wort zerpflückt werden muß. 
Und jetzt auch noch Gartentipps die empfehlen, dass man Blumen nicht 365 Tage zum blühen zwingen soll.

Leute was habt ihr eingepfiffen.
Nur vom Saufen allein kann das ja nicht kommen


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären worum es hier eigentlich geht?
> ......
> Leute was habt ihr eingepfiffen.
> Nur vom Saufen allein kann das ja nicht kommen




*ACK*

Es gibt Sachen zwischen Himmel und Erde ................................................................................. die kann man nicht verstehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ8tY0c-s04

Wird das in D dargestellt oder macht die GEMA Theater ?


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ8tY0c-s04
> 
> Wird das in D dargestellt oder macht die GEMA Theater ?



nee, ist gesperrt...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2013)

OK. Dann das Lied in textform  .. man beachte den letzen Satz.......






> Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, ​dann ist die Welt voll Sonnenschein.
> So gut wie wir uns heute verstehn,
> so soll es weitergehn.Ein bisschen SpaßŸ muss sein,
> dann kommt das Glück von ganz allein.
> ...


----------



## KlausZubo (22 Februar 2013)

Haha, das Thema ist ja total Stumpf.

Zum Glück bin ich noch nicht verheiratet... also grundsätzlich denke ich das es okey ist, sofern dabei keine Namen genannt werden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## c.wehn (25 Februar 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären worum es hier eigentlich geht?
> 
> Gescheiterte Beziehungen, dahergebracht von einem der keine gescheiterte Beziehung hat.
> Erklärungen wie sich aus 10 pubertierenden Knirpsen ein Programmierer entwickelt der sich dann schämt.
> ...



Ich habe nach diesem Thread zwar auch schon eine halbe Flasche Rotwein intus, aber...
Genau darum geht es! Die Menschen die hier nach objektiver Meinung/Hilfe gefragt werden und die Antworten derer die ihren persönlichen Frust an z.b. der Rechtschreibung, in frage stellen des ganzen Konzepts, etc.  der "hilfsbedürftigen" auslassen und daraus resultierende, völlige Abschweifungen vom Thema entstehen.

Sollte ich nach der, mittlerweile... Ach vergesst es.. Blödsinn schreiben. Bekomme ich das ja eh gleich geschrieben


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Ich habe nach diesem Thread zwar auch schon eine halbe Flasche Rotwein intus, aber...
> Genau darum geht es! Die Menschen die hier nach objektiver Meinung/Hilfe gefragt werden und die Antworten derer die ihren persönlichen Frust an z.b. der Rechtschreibung, in frage stellen des ganzen Konzepts, etc.  der "hilfsbedürftigen" auslassen und daraus resultierende, völlige Abschweifungen vom Thema entstehen.
> 
> Sollte ich nach der, mittlerweile... Ach vergesst es.. Blödsinn schreiben. Bekomme ich das ja eh gleich geschrieben



Du bist aber früh dran , Vorsicht mit dem Zeug!


----------



## c.wehn (25 Februar 2013)

Hab was zu feiern..  und auch nur aus Zufall eine Flasche da weil wir am WE Pizza bestellt haben!


----------

